# Revolver holster



## rugertough (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good holster for a Ruger GP100 6 inch barrell with a 2x burris scope?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I had the same problem when I put a Burris 2x scope and Hogue grips on my old Ruger .41 mag 6 1/2" barrel Blackhawk! I liked wearing it on the hip and my nice leather holster didn't work with the scope. I didn't like all the big, bulky shoulder holsters for a scoped gun, so I went out and bought a cheap Uncle Mike's #6 and just cut out a slit for the scope mount. Works great for what I use it for! which is just deer hunting. GP100 is a great gun! what caliber?
A couple pics of the Blackhawk.......


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I've always used the Uncle Mike's bandolier holster for my Redhawk w/ Burris 2-7.5. Not pretty, but it serves its' purpose.

Cedar, I love those .41's! I have one that belonged to my dad that is a Blackhawk original 3-screw 4 5/8 barrel.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Firemedic said:


> Cedar, I love those .41's! I have one that belonged to my dad that is a Blackhawk original 3-screw 4 5/8 barrel


......I bought that gun brand new more than 30yrs. ago from a gun shop going out of business for $95......it's amazing how many people don't know about the .41 caliber!...I can put it back to original if I want! just, these old eyes and a better grip justified the upgrade for me!.....pass yours on to your son....it will bring good memories of you and your dad later! Every time I look at my Dad's 1947 S&W K-22 or pick up the 16 gauge Model 12, it brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

cedarlkDJ said:


> I had the same problem when I put a Burris 2x scope and Hogue grips on my old Ruger .41 mag 6 1/2" barrel Blackhawk! I liked wearing it on the hip and my nice leather holster didn't work with the scope. I didn't like all the big, bulky shoulder holsters for a scoped gun, so I went out and bought a cheap Uncle Mike's #6 and just cut out a slit for the scope mount. Works great for what I use it for! which is just deer hunting. GP100 is a great gun! what caliber?
> A couple pics of the Blackhawk.......


Thanks for the picture with the holster. I have a super redhawk with a scope and wanted to carrier on my side for hunting. I will give that a try.


----------

